
Nmap 7.30 released - Jgrubb
https://nmap.org/changelog.html#7.30
======
Alupis
Browsing through their changelog page, it seems development is very active
indeed!

I never would have guessed - even though nmap is a go-to piece of software
I've come to lean on here and again.

